# Teaching French in Canada



## anneanddavid (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi all!

I am hopefully looking to move to Canada this year where I hope to teach French. From Internet research and this forum it sounds like there is not a massive demand for teachers in Canada at present

I am French national and studied a 4 years Masters in French Law at University of Lyon 3. This year I am completing a secondary PGCE in French and German which I hope to be able to use to teach in Canada. I have already gained permanent residency through my Canadian partner who is keen to move back to Canada ASAP

The provincial college of teachers will assess my qualifications once I have completed them this year, but I am hoping to ascertain what types of courses other British/French teachers have had to complete before this. Does anyone know or know someone who may know?

French immersion seems to be quite popular in Canada as well. Does anyone know what is required to work in this system and what the employment situation is like for French teachers or French immersion teachers in Canada, specifically BC or Ontario?

Many thanks
Anne


----------



## chan_konabe (Mar 8, 2009)

anneanddavid said:


> The provincial college of teachers will assess my qualifications once I have completed them this year, but I am hoping to ascertain what types of courses other British/French teachers have had to complete before this. Does anyone know or know someone who may know?
> 
> French immersion seems to be quite popular in Canada as well. Does anyone know what is required to work in this system and what the employment situation is like for French teachers or French immersion teachers in Canada, specifically BC or Ontario?


Hello, I'm an elementary teacher in BC and I can answer some of your questions as they relate to this province. Which additional courses, if any, depends on which grade level (elementary or secondary) and which subject area (French Immersion, FSL or ?) you plan to teach while here. I can give you answers based on some co-workers' experiences, but the only one who can truly answer your questions is the BC College of Teachers (BCCT) during your application process.

From my experience, British teachers wishing to teach in the elementary years in both English and French Immersion streams in BC have had to take additional coursework in things like Canada History (most common) and university-level Math. They've also required things like university-level Science courses that have a lab-component. Another one is first-year university-level English courses.

What's important to know, however, is that the BCCT will often given you a temporary teaching certificate and a time limit to complete the additional coursework, usually 5 years. You will be able to work while on this temporary certificate. You should also know that the teacher requirements in BC are among the highest in Canada. You might not have to take so many additional courses if you apply to other provinces.

For teachers wishing to teach French Immersion, fluency in the language is also required. They will assess this during your job interview. Often, there is a designated French Immersion principal who will interview you to determine your level of fluency. 

As a French Immersion teacher, your chances of employment are excellent in BC. French Immersion programs are popular with parents here and school districts want to have as many teachers as possible to meet demand.


----------



## anneanddavid (Apr 5, 2010)

Thank you very much for this quick reply

Your email is very positive and it gives me a bit of hope as everything I have read until now was quite hopeless.

If the BCCT gives me a provisional certificate that would be great, however I am not sure they would do so as I have read on their website that the PGCE does not match to the criteria for a Certificate. They say that PGCE students often have to do 2 one-semester courses to qualified for a Conditional Certificate. Then, I will need to complete the remaining coursework within 5 years.
I wrote to the BCCT to get more information about that but they refuse to tell me anything until I send my full application. (and pay the fees) I will send it as soon as I receive my Certificate from England.
Do you know anyone in the same situation? 

Additionally, I do not know if I will be able to teach French at a secondary level, because my degree is in Law from a French University, but I am a French Native speaker. It seems that my degree HAS to be in the subject that I want to teach to be able to teach it. Does anyone have any information about that?

I wouldn't mind to teach in the Primary French immersion program, however it does not exist here in England, so does anyone knows which specific requirements I need to switch between a Secondary PGCE French to a 'Primary French teacher Certificate'? In England, when you obtain a Secondary PGCE it gives you the right to teach primary as well. Is it the same in BC?

Many thanks,
Anne


----------



## chan_konabe (Mar 8, 2009)

My advice is to pay the BCCT fees and have your qualifications assessed. That's the only way you'll know for sure which steps are next.

I wouldn't be surprised to hear that the BCCT would require you to have a degree in French in order to teach it at the secondary level. However, this would only be for the official application process for a teaching certificate with them. You should know that once employed with a school district, you could be put to work wherever they feel you are qualified, whether through training, qualifications or experience. There is a lot of flexibility with a school district once you are employed. Teachers are routinely moved around across the elementary and secondary boundaries. You could be doing grade 11 French one year and then find yourself in a grade 2 French Immersion classroom the next. You won't always have a say where you go when you first start teaching.


----------

